
TiVo confirms its customers will soon see ads before DVR recordings - smacktoward
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/21/20876976/tivo-pre-roll-ads-commercials-dvr-recordings
======
robbya
Forced advertisements are such a terrible trend. I can stomach it a bit when
it's to support an otherwise unfunded service, like a website that is funded
only through ads, but from a device manufacturer?

> even those with a lifetime subscription plan.

That's not cool at all.

------
deogeo
Time and again it has been shown: it doesn't matter if you pay, corporations
_will_ abuse any amount of control that you give them.

